# Altima Check Engine Light w/P1448 Code



## XS6DFG0_Jay (Feb 24, 2006)

My 1998 Altima is showing a P1448 & P0440 trouble code. From what I read, the usual problem seems to be a vent control valve located on the charcoal canister.

Am I correct?

I was able to separate the valve from the canister (not fun - totally rusted) but I'm not sure how to test it. Do I just run a jumper wire from one prong on the valve to the positive battery terminal and then a jumper wire from the other valve prong to the negative battery terminal (or ground)?

Does anyone know the exact part number for this? I think it is 14935-54U04. My local dealer wants $117 for this little thing! Where is the cheapest place I can get this part online?

Thanks


----------



## XS6DFG0_Jay (Feb 24, 2006)

I found out what caused these two codes and fixed it.

Thank God for research.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

What was it? :waving:


----------



## XS6DFG0_Jay (Feb 24, 2006)

gfriedman said:


> What was it? :waving:


It was that little EVAP vent control valve attached to the charcoal canister. I noticed when I took it off that it was stuck in the open position. This would explain both codes. I examined the valve and found it to have rust and crud on the plunger. I sprayed WD40 in both ports, let drain, actuated the plunger with a small screw driver.......repeated the process many times. I tested the valve using the car battery and it worked perfectly! I put the valve back in and reset the ECU to remove the damn check engine light. The light has not come back on in over a week and it passed OBDII emissions inspection in PA.:cheers:

If it ever throws those two codes again, I'll probably replace the valve. I found it online for $60 + $10 shipping.


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Hello where is this Charcoal canister located???


----------



## XS6DFG0_Jay (Feb 24, 2006)

soljaboy2003 said:


> Hello where is this Charcoal canister located???


Walk over to the driver's side rear wheel. Directly behind the wheel (under the car) is the charcoal canister. It is a black plastic box with some tubes coming out of it.


----------



## soljaboy2003 (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok thanks..I found this part. Mines all rusted and corroded but I managed to get it moving agian with some lube. But does anyone know what is this part number or where I can buy a new one? Thanks


----------



## XS6DFG0_Jay (Feb 24, 2006)

soljaboy2003 said:


> Ok thanks..I found this part. Mines all rusted and corroded but I managed to get it moving agian with some lube. But does anyone know what is this part number or where I can buy a new one? Thanks


I believe the part number is #14935-54U04.

Here is a picture of it:
http://catalog.eautopartscatalog.co...europeanautoparts&cookieid=1T50BKWXM1T50BL9YS

I would search online part stores to find the part. Every dealer charges differently for the part, but every dealer I called around me wanted over $110 for it.


----------



## bw1976 (Jun 22, 2006)

Help! I am somewhat car illiterate. I cannont get the electrical connection on the vent control valve off. Is there some sort of trick or release button. I cant seem to find it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bw1976 (Jun 22, 2006)

Never mind, got it. Had to end up getting some pliers to unstick the release button.


----------



## robertscl (Jan 2, 2008)

*Ripped Off*

I took my car into the dealer in Aug 2007 with these 2 errors and they charged me $1200 to 'fix' it, and as soon as my fuel tank was close to EMPTY in early October, the errors reoccurred...and the light will come and go according to the amount of fuel in the car. Oftentimes I cannot add fuel to the car and it just will not take gas! Therefore I get all frustrated at the gas station...happened again this morning - Not nice since it is only 17 degrees today! I digress - SORRY! All the posts I see here say the costs to fix this is WAY less than $1200...can anyone give a link to a schematic or something I can take to the dealer??? I think I really got ripped off and want my money back and want the problem fixed my car has less than 90000 on it and has a lot more life in it, but being able to put fuel into the car is kind of important!!


----------

